# Dragonball Evolution



## KingVamp (Jul 8, 2010)

I like it!!! It was a good twist from the original Dragon ball and a great movie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wish his ape form was bigger tho...


----------



## corr0126 (Jul 8, 2010)

i thought the movie was ok some of the fighting sucked and that asian chick from road rules sucked other then that ok movie


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 8, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> *I wish his ape form was bigger tho...*


Thats what she said.

On topic: yet to see the movie and im really not interested in seeing it. looks to much like something i would have wrote when i was 8 (dragon ball but modern).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2010)

I heard it was garbage. I could kinda tell from the trailers...


----------



## granville (Jul 8, 2010)

It sucks when you compare it to the manga or anime. Otherwise, it's mediocre, but not terrible. I've seen FAR worse movies, and have actually enjoyed worse movies than it ironically.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 9, 2010)

I loved it! But then again; I haven't seen the anime either.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought it was laughable and terrible.

Goku never went to school -_-

It made no sense to me.

I prefer the anime/manga


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeh I didn't enjoy it at all, but I'm quite into the anime, I kept spotting things that shouldn't of happened :/


----------



## Range-TE (Jul 9, 2010)

i absolutely hated it


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

David600Villa said:
			
		

> Yeh I didn't enjoy it at all, but I'm quite into the anime, I kept spotting things that shouldn't of happened :/




You and me both.
Goku couldn't even count, how did he make it to school XD

To each their own opinion though lol


----------



## arogance1 (Jul 9, 2010)

It wasn't Super Mario Bros bad, and it was nowhere near Double Dragon bad, but it still sucked


----------



## Inu268 (Jul 9, 2010)

they completely fucked up the story
seriously, the forbidden kingdom looks more like dragon ball than dragon ball evolution


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Their fighting skill ARE HORRIBLE!!!! I wont even watched it, ugh!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 9, 2010)

I stop trying to compare the anime to movies, but if I did , it would a least be alright.


----------



## granville (Jul 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> David600Villa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well to be fair, the original anime had some scenes during Goku's training with Roshi where he had to study. Part of his "training" along with Krillin, they were sort of homeschooled. If i recall correctly anyways.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 10, 2010)

its funny how goku is practiccaly an adult in the movie,when in the anime hes a freakin kid,and in the movie the grandpa dies cause the house falls on him i think,but in the anime goku squishes him in his ape form


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but if you recall, even afterward, Goku couldn't count XD

Remember, "Pepper Pot, Pickle Pot, Purple Pot"?
That was Goku counting to three.


----------



## JNDS02 (Jul 16, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 16, 2010)

As a long time DB fan, I was expecting DBE to suck ultimate balls.  It ended up being bad, but not nearly as atrocious as expected.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 16, 2010)

No Krillin. Goku a high school student. Master Roshi not being bald and not having a beard. ehhh i could go on forever.
This movie sucked. Back to mortal kombat movie.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 16, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> No Krillin. Goku a high school student. Master Roshi not being bald and not having a beard. ehhh i could go on forever.
> This movie sucked. Back to mortal kombat movie.




I completely agree.


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

it was...ok...ish. nah, scratch that...it was pretty crap, it was on tv here, and i watched part of it - like...35 mins? - and then i flicked through the channels and found shaun the sheep, so i watched that instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: 400 posts! woop


----------

